# DK35 Front axle fluid level



## dennis75kiotidk35 (Mar 19, 2021)

Hi,
The manual for my Kioti DK35 shows 3 plugs for teh front axle fluid. The fill plug, the drain plug and what is called in the manual the Oil Lever Plug. Am I to assume they meant "Level" plug and the oil should be filled to there with the plug removed? Also, what is everyone using for the front axle fluid? Thanks!


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

The front axle fill plug on my DK 35 is also a dipstick.
There could be an oil level plug but I would have to look (can't remember)
I run 80w-90 gear oil in my front axle
When filling the front axle, I needed to add till reading full, run tractor a bit and check the oil level again. Mine seems to take a bit for the oil level to settle out when changed and get a stable full reading


----------

